# RK Sport Hood



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

Has anyone installed the RK Sport Hood and can you tell me if you can still use the hood struts? I am looking at buying it and this will decide!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

1BadGoat said:


> Has anyone installed the RK Sport Hood and can you tell me if you can still use the hood struts? I am looking at buying it and this will decide!



I've seen the hood installed and, yes, the stock airsprings are retained.


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

I have had the RK Sports hood for over 10 months now.....use all of your stock hardware...I also put hood pins on to kill the "flex" at high speeds.....


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey guys thanks a bunch, going to have it put on next month. :cool With all those mods what does it run?


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

Had mine put on last week. Used all the stock hardware. I heard some people have flexing at high speeds but I havent experienced none.


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

1BadGoat said:


> Hey guys thanks a bunch, going to have it put on next month. :cool With all those mods what does it run?


Fast...very very fast Low 12's high 11's....I cannot put all the mods in my sig as they exceed the allowed limit She is fast....


----------



## Kochilin (Jan 11, 2005)

*Flex*

Just got the hood this month (see my pics). Hit 145 on the freeway and saw a little bending in the front. Could have been the lights, since it was at night.

Love the hoodpins SGTGeek. Where did you get them? Where they a pain to install? DIY or professional? 

Very happy with the RK Sport hood.


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

Kochilin said:


> Just got the hood this month (see my pics). Hit 145 on the freeway and saw a little bending in the front. Could have been the lights, since it was at night.
> 
> Love the hoodpins SGTGeek. Where did you get them? Where they a pain to install? DIY or professional?
> 
> Very happy with the RK Sport hood.


Just google hood pins....tons of em...all colors etc....no my mechanic put them in for me while he was doing other stuff.....


----------

